# New subwoofer making rattling noise



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

Just finished my sealed enclosure for an Alpine Type R shallow sub and hooked it up temporarily just to see how it sounded. Played some 40Hz -5 db test tones with amplifier gain all the way down and everything was good so I played some music to get an idea how it sounded and was very dismayed to hear this rattling sound at even low volume. Can't be good but I don't know what it is. Sounds like something is loose, but I pulled the sub and couldn't find anything.

Any ideas?

https://youtu.be/P86sB1txZW0


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

is the box perfectly sealed?


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe it to be. Glued, clamped, screwed, and siliconed. I checked all seams for air while it was playing.

Buddy of mine stopped by and thinks it may be a defective driver.

Also, added a youtube video of it to the original post.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

turgin said:


> I believe it to be. Glued, clamped, screwed, and siliconed. I checked all seams for air while it was playing.
> 
> Buddy of mine stopped by and thinks it may be a defective driver.
> 
> Also, added a youtube video of it to the original post.


Could be defective, but it sounds like the driver is not sealed to the box. I am not familiar with alpine subs, but how did you make sure it was sealed to the wood? Is there a foam gasket?


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

Rubber gasket on the sub itself. I used 10-24 tnuts and machine screws to attach it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

turgin said:


> Rubber gasket on the sub itself. I used 10-24 tnuts and machine screws to attach it.


take a little baby powder or flour and put it on the wood and push it up against the basket...then play some bass.


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll try that first thing in the morning. thanks for the tip. It really sounds metallic to me so never considered it wasn't sealed well.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

That baby powder trick is awesome! I'll second the notion also. Moved a drywall screw in a sub install once, not paying the old hole any mind. Took me forever to find that noise, faring out of that itty bitty screw hole.


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

I just remembered I have some 1/2" gasketing tape from Parts Express that I intend to use for sealing my door speakers. Based on the flour test results I'll use it on the sub.

Thanks!


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

By far to make sure the sub won't move is t-nuts and sheet metal screws.

As I used to say, mount the sub woofer like you mean it...


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

djfourmoney said:


> By far to make sure the sub won't move is t-nuts and sheet metal screws.
> 
> As I used to say, mount the sub woofer like you mean it...


I used t-nuts and pan-head machine screws. 10-24 because Lowe's didn't have enough 10-32 or 1/4-20 with brads.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I dont think its your box, since you build it very well,
Pull the sub out of the box, play it free air, turn up some volume, to see if its actually the sub,
I had similar problem some years back, thought it could be my box, well i was wrong, I had IDMAX, same problem as you experiencing, i might be wrong, well long story short, the cone was rubbing against the magnet causing distortion just like you have.

do the simple test first, pull the sub out, play some free air, or play the same song as you did, turn it up a little more to get the cone moving, and you will see what will happen, If you get the some noise/sound out of it than there is definitely something wrong with the woofer.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

i don't think thats an air leak, sounds like a misaligned voicecoil


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

I had 2 Dayton audio HO subs that sounded like that. They were running fine then one day, rattling. It was the plate under the dust cap that came loose (came unglued, an oil film prevented a good bond ). 

If its the plate you will hear it by just lightly shaking the sub.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I had installed brand new subs that weren't glued right, as soon as we powered it I could hear something, turned out the spider was not glued to the spider landing and was slapping around in there. Sub was an MTX with an aluminum cone.


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

Baby powder revealed no leaks. Haven't pulled it yet to run free air. I've emailed the online place I ordered it from (carampsonline.com) but haven't heard back. I can't find a phone number for them. Hopefully they will RMA it. I bought it middle of March if not I can go straight to alpine I hope.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

turgin said:


> Baby powder revealed no leaks. Haven't pulled it yet to run free air. I've emailed the online place I ordered it from (carampsonline.com) but haven't heard back. I can't find a phone number for them. Hopefully they will RMA it. I bought it middle of March if not I can go straight to alpine I hope.


bummer, i was hoping for the easy fix. Good luck with the return.


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

Me too! That's definatly a trick I'll keep in mind in the future.


----------



## turgin (Aug 19, 2014)

Played it free air and noise was there just much less pronounced.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like I was right. Hope you get your sub replaced soon.


----------

